# Russianstar " EXPERIENCES WITH GHRP-6"



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone i thought id post some of my experiences here.

Firstly to get things clear GHRP-6 is a peptide a Growth Hormone Releasing hexapeptide , its a 28 amino acid peptide, and it works by signaling to the pitruitary gland to begin secreting Growth Hormone. 


2SMolecular Formula C46H56N12O6 
Molecular Weight 873.01 
CAS Registry Number 87616 

6-amino-2-[[2-[[(2S)-2-[[(2S)-2-[[(2R)-2-[[(2S)-2-amino-3-(3H-imidazol-4-yl)propanoyl]amino]-3-(1H-indol-3-yl)propanoyl]amino]propanoyl]amino]-3-(1H-indol-3-yl)propanoyl]amino]-3-phenyl-propanoyl]amino]hexanamide

GHRP-6 lackS opioid activity, but you get a huge pulse, (dose dependant) in your own GH levels, and you get the effects of the increased IGF-1 secreted by the liver.
Now both the increased GH and IGF-1 are highly desirable for atheletes, bodybuilders and those looking to improve their own physique.
Now you may have heard many tell you that when they take GHRP-6 the best GHRP i have used, that they get a huge and very intense increase in appetite, about 20 mins after the initial injection, Well this is caused by the GHRP-6 antagonising the peptide Ghrelin, it mimicks it, but actualy fights against it causing the signal for gastric emptying and hunger. Ghrelin is what many believes causes obesity, and insulin resistance amongst other things, and i believe this is one way by wich GHRP-6 may help reduce fat, by fighting against it in effect ... but, and there is always a but, if you take more than 150mcg the effects of the gastric emptying can be so strong that you may have the urge to severely stuff yourself with foods, so if your on a bulk this is a great side effect, and considering the price its a very good one, so on a bulk i rate this as the number one aid in increasing appetite, as you get very good anabolic effect too and increased strength.

So what can you use it for?
Well personaly i used 150mcg injected directly into the joints or areas that ive had any niggling injuries, the localised effect it has on collagen growth is nothing short of astounding, and i have personaly recovered from a full pectoral tendon tear, where the tendon ripped right of the humerous bone, its now in even better shape than it was prior to the injury, and 5g of the GHRP-6 will last ages when used accordingly, even at this dose fat loss is noticeable and the anabolic effects of increased muscle size and strength can be seen.
One of the other uses is to kick start your own GH after a cycle, a dose of 200-500mcg 2 x a day is sufficient to start your own GH, however it does not mean to say your own GH levels will be where they were before you carried out your cycle, this is user dependant, but it will certainly be a very usefull addition, and a usefull addition to any hormonal cycles PCT as the increased igf-1 levels it brings will greatly increase the chances of you holding on to any muscle you have gained.
Another thing i noticed was the improvement in my immune system, and my well being, this is partly because of the effect GHRP-6 can have on the increase again in IGF-1 wich plays an important role in the healthy function of your immune response. It also has a healthy protective effect on neurons and on the CNS (central nervous system).

In one study i saw recently it was shown that GHRP-6 GHRP-6 has a protective effect on the liver that seems to be mediated by IGF-I, TNF-alpha, and nitric oxide. Data also suggest that the anti-inflammatory effect of GHRP-6 in the liver is exerted on nonparenchymal cells, So again for pct this may prove an invaluable asset.

As for peptides they are fairly new as compared to other anabolics, but they i feel are far better, and have way more potential, just how much remains to be seen.
Just remember with GHRP-6 not to eat carbs or fats 50 mins each side of the dose so as not to interfere with the gh pulse it will cause, and 250mcg 3 x a day is the best dose i found to avoid overly mimicking ghrelin and still cause a large amount of muscle gain, tissue repair and fat loss.

Russianstars peptide rating 8/10.

Kind regards, and happy training. RS 


Written by russianstar aka Professor Filimanov

Get some here! Extreme Peptide​


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

*[FONT=宋体]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=宋体]Dmso[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]is a sulfur compound, at room temperature is a colorless odorless transparent liquid, combustible liquid with absorbent. [/FONT][FONT=宋体]Dmso[/FONT][FONT=宋体] both high polar and high boiling point, non-proton, on the characteristics of the water miscible, low toxicity, thermal stability, can be dissolved in ethanol, propanol, benzene, and chloroform most, a few organic compounds, known as "universal solvent." [/FONT]


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumping this..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2011)

*



<H2>Russianstar " EXPERIENCES WITH CJC-1295 DAC"​

Click to expand...

*


> ​Firstly to get things clear GHRP-6 is a peptide a Growth Hormone Releasing hexapeptide
> 
> 
> GHRP-6 lackS opioid activity


</H2>​ 
nothing clear about this thread


----------



## Gawd (Feb 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> *</H2>*​*
> 
> nothing clear about this thread *


*

Lol, agreed.
Pretty sure RS was having some technical difficulites when he posted these threads and a few have the wrong titles.

I'm sure this is one of those.  *


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Fixed it up, fixed the title.



Gawd said:


> Lol, agreed.
> Pretty sure RS was having some technical difficulites when he posted these threads and a few have the wrong titles.
> 
> I'm sure this is one of those.




-T


----------



## acemon (Nov 11, 2011)

How long have you been taking GHRP-6? What is the on-off cycle for this peptide?


----------

